# sticking tongue out after eating



## Ldogg (Aug 20, 2009)

my 6 week old has recently started sticking her tongue out after most meals... it looks different than the 'hungry' tongue/lip smacking motions she makes, so i know it isn't hunger, but i can't figure out what it means. i don't think it's a playful motion either... she's often upset after eating b/c (I think) reflux issues--she spits up a lot, writhes around a lot, etc. I've taken to propping her up a bit for feeds, and that seems to help a bit (tried giving up dairy, did nothing, and we mostly just try to elevate her head as much as possible).

anyone else experience this? it's a bit odd...


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't think I'd worry about it. My DD1 used to stick her tongue out a lot, at that age, and I never figured out why, and then one day she just stopped.

Could it be she's gassy, and needs to burp, and that's her way of trying to say so? A baby who's uncomfortable after a feed sounds like a baby who needs more burping. Or maybe she's done eating, but wants to comfort-suck. Try putting her back on the breast she ate most eagerly from, to see if she'll flutter suck awhile. Or (heresy, I know!) offer a pacifier for a few minutes? She may also just be enjoying the sensation of sticking out her tongue, and it's just coincidence that it's happening while she's also fussing or uncomfortable.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

My baby does that when her reflux is flaring.(8 weeks)
Deanna


----------

